# استراحة الحصن > الحانة >  شو الي بتحبوه بالعضو السابق

## أميرة قوس النصر

[align=center]رح لعبكن هاللعبة الحلوة والمعروفة وإن شالله تعجبكم 


كل واحد بيقول أحلى شي بيحبوا بالعضو اللي قبلوا بصراحة 

ويلا رح نبلش العضو اللي بعدي شووووووووو؟؟؟ 









 [/align]

----------


## mylife079

مها  بحب فيكي اسلوبك المحترم 

بس بخاف تعصبي 

دخيلك انا

----------


## mylife079

مها بحب فيكي اسلوبك المحترم 

بس بخاف تعصبي 

دخيلك انا

----------


## M7MD

*
محمد 
كتير هادي وخفيف دم*

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

محمد هادي

ومحبوب

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

شطناوي ما طولت باله الي مش عندي

----------


## الاء

مها بحب فيها عصبيتها 
 :Bl (14):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

الاء بحب فيها روحها الحلوة 
وانا مش عصبيه كثير  :Eh S(2):

----------


## الاء

مو عصبيه لما تنرفزي  شو ي

----------


## The Gentle Man

الاء بحب فيها عفويتها وبراءتها
هيك بحس

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

محمد بحب فيه انه مااله دخل باشي كيف ما تجي تيجي

----------


## الاء

مها بحس الي بئلبها على لسانها 

حلووه هاي الشغله

----------


## mylife079

الاء بحب اتهاوش معها

----------


## الاء

> الاء بحب اتهاوش معها



ههههههههه

محمد بحب اجاكر فيه

----------


## The Gentle Man

محمد بحب فيه وطنيته

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

هههههههههههه
الاء بحب فيها انها شفافه 

وعلى فكره انا بعرفها قبل المنتدى بس ما عرفتها مليح الا هون

----------


## mylife079

محمد بحب فيه الهدوء 

وخفة الدم

----------


## الاء

> هههههههههههه
> الاء بحب فيها انها شفافه 
> 
> وعلى فكره انا بعرفها قبل المنتدى بس ما عرفتها مليح الا هون




مها مرحه 

((  وانا كمان بعرفها من ئبل بس عرفتهاص ح هون ))

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

مها بحب فيها انا ما بتسكت عن حقها

----------


## The Gentle Man

انا ما بعرف حدا هون
بس كلهم حبيتهم وكاني بعرفهم من زمان
الاء بحب فيها روعتها

----------


## عُبادة

انا ما بحب حد بالمنتدى ولا بحب شي اصلا

----------


## mylife079

جنتل مان بحب فيه اسمه

----------


## الاء

محمد بحترمه لانه كبير

----------


## mylife079

على راسي الاء

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> انا ما بحب حد بالمنتدى ولا بحب شي اصلا


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
مش من قلبك شطناوي بحب فيه انه دقر

----------


## الاء

مها مواضيعها حلووه

----------


## The Gentle Man

الاء بحب فيها ردودها الحلوة

----------


## الاء

جنتل مان عنده زوووووووووء

----------


## The Gentle Man

الاء بحب فيها صورتها الحلوة

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

جنتل مان بحب فيه انو ما بيجي بحد

وما بيعتدي عحد

ودمو خفيف

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

مهدي انه مواضيعه متنوعه

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

عبدالله احلى اشي فيه انه متواصل مع العالم الخارجي بالتوجيهي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

احمد مافي اشي محدد

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> احمد مافي اشي محدد


بفهم من كلامك انه كل شي فيه بجنن ... خلص بدي انزل صورتي بالمنتدى


أحلى اشي بمها انها بوجه المدفع :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (19):

----------


## دموع الورد

بحب فيها شخصيتها بشكل عام

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

والله دموع الورد بحب فيها انها مع الصح

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> 


 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): 

بتشبه فريال تبعت باب الحارة

 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## الاء

احمد الزعبي ما بسكت على حئه هيك بحسه

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> احمد الزعبي ما بسكت على حئه هيك بحسه


احلى شي بالاء خفة دمها وما بتحب تزعل حدا

بس بنفس الوقت..... :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## M7MD

> احلى شي بالاء خفة دمها وما بتحب تزعل حدا
> 
> بس بنفس الوقت.....


Ahmad zo3bi

بعجبني فية أنه صريح كتير 

 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> Ahmad zo3bi
> 
> بعجبني فية أنه صريح كتير


بحب فيه روحه المرحة

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi
					

بحب فيه روحه المرحة




احمد .. اكيد احلى شى فيه صراحته زي ما حكى محمد_

----------


## Shift

[align=right]انا بصراحه معرفش ناس كتير هنا .. 
بس احمد انا هحبك علشان انت انسان رياضي .. 
انتظر مباراه اليوم 

ويجان أتلتيك و ميدلسبره الساعه 16:00
شجع المصريين .. البلدوزر عمرو زكي .. هداف الدوري الانجليزي حتي الآن برصيد 5 اهداف لاعب نادي ويجان 
و احمد حسام ميدو .. لاعب ميدلسبره .. صاحب المركز الثالث في الدوري الانجليزي برصيد 3 اهداف .. الي جانبه محمد شوقي 
وغدا 

أنيمبــــا و الأهلي الساعه 17:00
في دوري أبطال افريقياا [/align]

شجعووووووو المصريين

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

غسان بحب فيه لطافتو...بالتعامل مع الاعطاء

وزوووقه الروعه

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> [align=right]انا بصراحه معرفش ناس كتير هنا .. 
> بس احمد انا هحبك علشان انت انسان رياضي .. 
> انتظر مباراه اليوم 
> 
> ويجان أتلتيك و ميدلسبره الساعه 16:00
> شجع المصريين .. البلدوزر عمرو زكي .. هداف الدوري الانجليزي حتي الآن برصيد 5 اهداف لاعب نادي ويجان 
> و احمد حسام ميدو .. لاعب ميدلسبره .. صاحب المركز الثالث في الدوري الانجليزي برصيد 3 اهداف .. الي جانبه محمد شوقي 
> وغدا 
> 
> ...




مشكووووور شفت

بس انا بكل مبارة لويغان بكون مستني زكي يسجل هدف هو الان متربع على قائمة هدافين الدوري الانجليزي زي ما حكيت ... وهو ما صارله بالقصر غير مبارح العصر بس مستواه رائع

وانا رح احضر تقرير كامل عن تجربته الاحترافية انشالله

وميدو بصراحة مهاجم فذ بس زكي اثبت علو كعبه على ميدو مع انه ميدو اله صولات كثيرة بالملاعب الاوروبية

المبارة رح تكون اليوم بين ميدو وزكي واكيد كل المصريين رح يحضروها

مشجعين الزمالك رح يحضروها..... ومشجعين الاهلي رح يحضرو مباراة فريقهم بدوري الابطال وبالتوفيق للاهلي وهاردلك للزمالك

وبالتوفيق لكل العرب المحترفين بالخارج وتحية طيبة لشوقيي

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

:Bl (3):

----------


## Shift

> مشكووووور شفت
> 
> بس انا بكل مبارة لويغان بكون مستني زكي يسجل هدف هو الان متربع على قائمة هدافين الدوري الانجليزي زي ما حكيت ... وهو ما صارله بالقصر غير مبارح العصر بس مستواه رائع
> 
> وانا رح احضر تقرير كامل عن تجربته الاحترافية انشالله
> 
> وميدو بصراحة مهاجم فذ بس زكي اثبت علو كعبه على ميدو مع انه ميدو اله صولات كثيرة بالملاعب الاوروبية
> 
> المبارة رح تكون اليوم بين ميدو وزكي واكيد كل المصريين رح يحضروها
> ...


انا معك بكل كلمه .. فرغم حداثه سن ذكي الاحترافيه .. فهو لم يحترف الا لبضعه شهور في روسيا .. وكانت تجربه مريره له.. 
الا انه اثبت انه مهاجم من الطراز الاول في الملاعب 
ورغم شهره ميدو الاوروبيه الاكثر منها افريقيه .. الا ان هذا لم يشفع له امام البلدوزر المصري ... 
التوفيق كل التوفيق لميدو وذكي .. وربنا معاهم ان شاء الله 
بالمناسبه .. الاهلاويه او الزملكاويه رح يحضرو الماتشات .. الاتنين لان اللاعبين المحترفين ايا كانوا فهم مصريون

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

[read][align=center]قلبت دردشة ....

وين المشرفين[/align][/read]

----------


## MR.X

*

مهدي شخصية محترمة وعفوية*

----------


## Angle whisper

اكس مان روحه حلوه

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Angle whisper
					

اكس مان روحه حلوه


هاد من زوقك اختي مع انك ما بتعرفيني 

انا متابع ردودك وماشاء الله 

عندك اسلوب لطيف ومميز*

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

اكس اجدع واحد بالمنتدى..

وحبييب الكل

----------


## Angle whisper

> *
> 
> هاد من زوقك اختي مع انك ما بتعرفيني 
> 
> انا متابع ردودك وماشاء الله 
> 
> عندك اسلوب لطيف ومميز*


thnx بس انا جديد دخلت و لساتني مابعرف الكل بس عم بحاول أكوّن نظره

----------


## Angle whisper

مهدي انت عندك اسلوب حلو و مواضيعك حلوه

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Angle whisper
					

thnx بس انا جديد دخلت و لساتني مابعرف الكل بس عم بحاول أكوّن نظره


في البداية اعذريني بالسؤال 
بنت ولا شب  انا مش عارف  صدقا 

اتمنى انك تتعرفي على الجميع 
وتكون الصورة اوضح الك 

نورت او نورتي المنتدى*

----------


## Angle whisper

> *
> 
> في البداية اعذريني بالسؤال 
> بنت ولا شب  انا مش عارف  صدقا 
> 
> اتمنى انك تتعرفي على الجميع 
> وتكون الصورة اوضح الك 
> 
> نورت او نورتي المنتدى*



بنت ,  يعني جناحات و ِAngle ما اتوقع انها شغل شباب

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Angle whisper
					

بنت ,  يعني جناحات و ِAngle ما اتوقع انها شغل شباب


تشرفنا اختي*

----------


## M7MD

> *
> 
> تشرفنا اختي*



أكس مان

بعجبني فيه ثقته بنفسه

----------


## دموع الورد

بيعجبني :SnipeR (51):  طريقة كتابة اسمه

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد
					

بيعجبني طريقة كتابة اسمه


اسمك ملفت 
وحساس*

----------


## دموع الورد

انا يلي بعجبني فيك

مواضيعك الحلوه حصوصا اخر موضوع

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد
					

انا يلي بعجبني فيك

مواضيعك الحلوه حصوصا اخر موضوع


هاد من زوقك اختي 

بس اي موضوع بالتحديد*

----------


## دموع الورد

0 هل يموت الحب .. كما يموت الورد؟؟

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد
					

0 هل يموت الحب .. كما يموت الورد؟؟


احسني الاختيار اختي

هاد دليل على احساسك المرهف*

----------


## دموع الورد

> *
> 
> احسني الاختيار اختي
> 
> هاد دليل على احساسك المرهف*


تسلم :4022039350:   :4022039350:

----------


## M7MD

> تسلم



بعجبني أسمك كتير

كمان تعلقاتك على المواضيع كتير حلوة

----------


## Shift

> بعجبني أسمك كتير
> 
> كمان تعلقاتك على المواضيع كتير حلوة


اسمك حلو انت كمان  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Angle whisper

> اسمك حلو انت كمان



shift انا مابعرفك بس اسمك غريب

----------


## Shift

Shift تعني تغيير .. او لها مصطلح آخر وهو (( ورديه عمل )) 

بس  عادي هو فعلا غريب  :Big Grin: 
انا كمان ما اعرفكيش .. بس اسمك جميل

----------


## معاذ ملحم

انا بعجبني بكل اعضاء المنتدى انهم حبابين وطيبين 

وكل اعضاء المنتدى بحسهم متل اخوتي

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

معاذ ملحم بحب فيه حركته الدائمة ونشاطه

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> معاذ ملحم بحب فيه حركته الدائمة ونشاطه




مها بحب فيها ركازة عقلها  :Smile:

----------


## غسان

> مها بحب فيها ركازة عقلها


 ابو القرعان بحب فيه  ضحكته الدائمة  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

غسان بحب فيه قلبه الكبير الي بحسه بوسع الكل  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> ابو القرعان بحب فيه  ضحكته الدائمة


غسان دمه خفيف وبحب فيه رجولته وأدبه وعقلانيته

----------


## دموع الورد

انته خفيف دم

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> انته خفيف دم



هادية وبحب توقيعك وكلامك موزون

----------


## دموع الورد

> هادية وبحب توقيعك وكلامك موزون


تسلم  :4022039350:   :4022039350:

----------


## دموع الورد

توقيعك حلو :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> توقيعك حلو


شكرااااا   :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## آلجوري

> شكرااااا


*أحمد بتشدني ردودك ع المواضيع ...*

----------


## سرور

[align=center]ايات رقيقة كثييييير 
وبتعرف تحكي 
فهمانة [/align]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

سور بتحب كل الناس

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مها محترمة ومؤدبه بس الله يعينها على المواصلات بين جرش و اربد 

لأنه انا حاسس بالتعب اللي بتتعب فيه مها

----------


## سرور

خليها تتعب يا معاذ مها  :44ebcbb04a: 
معاذ ملحم خفيف دم كثيييييييييير 
وانا بكون مبسوطة لما اشوفه

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> خليها تتعب يا معاذ مها 
> معاذ ملحم خفيف دم كثيييييييييير 
> وانا بكون مبسوطة لما اشوفه


تسلمي يا سرور 

 :SnipeR (68):    خجلتيني   :SnipeR (68):

----------


## M7MD

> تسلمي يا سرور 
> 
>    خجلتيني



معاذ

اجتماعي كثير

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> معاذ
> 
> اجتماعي كثير


تسلم يا محمد 

وانتا كمان اجتماعي وحباب وطيب القلب

----------


## jareer

ana a7mad

----------


## الاء

انابعدني مابعلاف العضو لانه جديد

----------


## دموع الورد

خفيفة دم :SnipeR (62):

----------


## آلجوري

> خفيفة دم


*بحس انك هادية جدا ..*

----------


## دموع الورد

انا بحب فيكي اول شي توقيعك و ردودك كتير حلوه :Icon31:

----------


## M7MD

دموع الورد

معنى اسمك كتير حلو

----------


## جسر الحياة

محمد أنا لساتني ما بعرفك
بس من ردودك شخصيتك قويه

----------


## معاذ ملحم

سكوربيو شاب رائع وجذاب

----------


## جسر الحياة

> سكوربيو شاب رائع وجذاب



*يسلمو كتير يا معاذ 
وانا بشوف إنك من أكتر الأعضاء متعة في الحوار الجاد وغير الجاد
شكرا كتير*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

تسلم يا صديقي

----------


## جسر الحياة

> تسلم يا صديقي



*والدليل على كلامي إنو وين ما بكون حوار ممتع بتكون إنت فيه*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> *والدليل على كلامي إنو وين ما بكون حوار ممتع بتكون إنت فيه*


والله انك انتا الاحسن مشكور يا رائع

----------


## جسر الحياة

> والله انك انتا الاحسن مشكور يا رائع



*له يا معاذ حنا إخوه ، ولو*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

[align=center]*[motr1]حبيبه لألبي [/motr1]*[/align]

----------


## جسر الحياة

*[motr]الله يخليك ويسلمك[/motr]*

----------


## مدحت

انه محترم  كثير مبين عليه

----------


## معاذ ملحم

تسلم يا الغالي

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center]معاذ نورني بوم الاربعاء بالكليه 

و هو شب كثيييييييييييييييييييير محترم[/align]

----------


## آلجوري

*خالد شاب خفيف دم وفهمان بنفس الوقت*

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center]ايات فتاة محترمه لأبعد الحدود.........و بمعنى اخر يا ريت كل البنات بصفاتها النفسيه...بس عينها قويه شوي...[/align]

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> *خالد شاب خفيف دم وفهمان بنفس الوقت*




ايات حلمها وتسامحه كبير   :Smile:

----------


## آلجوري

> [align=center]ايات فتاة محترمه لأبعد الحدود.........و بمعنى اخر يا ريت كل البنات بصفاتها النفسيه...بس عينها قويه شوي...[/align]


*شو يعني ؟؟؟*

----------


## آلجوري

> ايات حلمها وتسامحه كبير


*كمان شو يعني ؟؟*

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> *شو يعني ؟؟؟*


[align=center]فكرتك عرفتيها عالطاير :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

انا قصدي عن السمايلات لما خربوا :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> *كمان شو يعني ؟؟*




يعني انها بدها تروح على كرسي الاعتراف  :Smile:

----------


## آلجوري

> [align=center]فكرتك عرفتيها عالطاير
> 
> انا قصدي عن السمايلات لما خربوا[/align]


:*db465236ff: أهاااااااااااا 
أنا افهمتها شي تاني ... منيح انك حكتلي ...

الله يكرمك ويسعدك يا خالد ..*

----------


## آلجوري

> يعني انها بدها تروح على كرسي الاعتراف


*

NO*

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> *
> 
> NO*




لا بدك تروحي  :Smile:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

> ايات حلمها وتسامحه كبير


*الله يسعدك يا معاذ 

معاذ شب محترم وهو اساس مواضيع البسمة بالمنتدى*

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

ايات قاسم : انها مطيعه

----------


## آلجوري

> ايات قاسم : انها مطيعه


*
لا وانت الصادق مجبور ع أمري وبرضى بالقليل 

غازي ... عادل بالقسمة جدا*

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة آيات قاسم
					


لا وانت الصادق مجبور ع أمري وبرضى بالقليل 

غازي ... عادل بالقسمة جدا 


ايات ... احلى شي فيها ( كلها )  ... 

بتنطبق عليها اغنية كاظم .. كلك على بعضك حلو_

----------


## عُبادة

غسان كائن اكثر من روعة متواضع

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS
					

غسان كائن اكثر من روعة متواضع



عبادة ... اطيب شخص بالمنتدى_

----------


## diyaomari

> _
> 
> 
> عبادة ... اطيب شخص بالمنتدى_


غسان حبيبي ما فيو عيب

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة diyaomari
					

غسان حبيبي ما فيو عيب



تسلم .. احرجتني 

ضياء احلى شي فيه لباقته و فهمه ... بوزعهم على بلد_

----------


## diyaomari

> _
> 
> 
> تسلم .. احرجتني 
> 
> ضياء احلى شي فيه لباقته و فهمه ... بوزعهم على بلد_


خجلتني ..............
احلى شي فيك انك فاهمني ...................

----------


## غسان

> خجلتني ..............
> احلى شي فيك انك فاهمني ...................


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

اخلى شي بغسان شعراته الكبار

----------


## جسر الحياة

THE GENTEL MAN

إسم على مسمى

----------


## ساره

> THE GENTEL MAN
> 
> إسم على مسمى



ما كتير بعرفه بس اكيد منيح وافضل شي فيه لهلا انه عضو بالحصن  :Smile:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

سارة  قليل ما تدخل على المنتدى 

ولكنها  متفائله بالحياه و تجعل الحياة بلون اخر

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man
					

اخلى شي بغسان شعراته الكبار




على فكرة شعري قصير_

----------


## وجدان

غسان مبين عليه هادئ و شب عادي 

لكنه بيحب الموضه

----------


## دموع الورد

انا بحس وجدان هاديه و بحب صورتها الرمزيه كتير

----------


## جسر الحياة

> ما كتير بعرفه بس اكيد منيح وافضل شي فيه لهلا انه عضو بالحصن



 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## جسر الحياة

*دموع الورد*

*من إسمها باين إنها بنت هاديه وحنونه وبتحب الخير للناس*

----------


## آلجوري

> 


*يا سارة Scorpio شب فهمان وما في منه   ولا تزعل*

----------


## جسر الحياة

> *يا سارة Scorpio شب فهمان وما في منه   ولا تزعل*


*
الله يخليكي يا آيات لأنك هديتي بالي   
والله إنو ما في منك بالمنتدى   

ودايما بحس فيكي الروح الحلوة والمرحة*   :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## آلجوري

> *
> الله يخليكي يا آيات لأنك هديتي بالي   
> والله إنو ما في منك بالمنتدى   
> 
> ودايما بحس فيكي الروح الحلوة والمرحة*


*تسلم هاد من أصلك... ربي يسعدك *

----------


## جسر الحياة

> *تسلم هاد من أصلك... ربي يسعدك *




*تسلمي يا آيات ربي يخليكي وينولك يلي ببالك*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اسمه شو الي بتحب في العضو الي قبلك قلبتوها دعاوي ليش ؟ :Bl (14):

----------


## آلجوري

> اسمه شو الي بتحب في العضو الي قبلك قلبتوها دعاوي ليش ؟


*وإلي ما بحبو بهالكائن الي قبلي  ... انو دايما مستعد لهوشة وداخل عرض 
هاي اسمها ذوقيات يا آنسة مها*

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> *وإلي ما بحبو بهالكائن الي قبلي  ... انو دايما مستعد لهوشة وداخل عرض 
> هاي اسمها ذوقيات يا آنسة مها*


ايات مزوقة وحنونة .... وردها عالمواضيع بجذب

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

احمد الزعبي بحب فيه ركازتة وهدوئه

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> احمد الزعبي بحب فيه ركازتة وهدوئه


 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31: 

مها بحب فيها طيبة قلبها ( عنجد)

ومن أكثر البنات اللي بتقدر تعتمد عليها

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

بحب فيه انه جكير

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> بحب فيه انه جكير


 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31: 

بطلناها هالسوالف :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

الزعبي ما بحبه كله

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> الزعبي ما بحبه كله


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## عُبادة

> 


كلك على بعضك حلو
كله ولا زعلك يا غالي

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

بحب فيه انه ما بنفهم

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> كلك على بعضك حلو
> كله ولا زعلك يا غالي


وردة المنتدى....  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

احمد كبير...

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> احمد كبير...




مهدي بحبه لانه مثل العقيد  :Smile:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

معاذ  القرعان
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
روحه الحلوه, و تطبيقه لاغنية نانسي عجرم الدنيا حلوه

----------


## معاذ ملحم

عمار شب جذاب و رائع وهو يتمتع بصفات القائد الصنذيد

وهو  بئر ماله قرار 

عمار احلى شي فيه هدوءه

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> عمار شب جذاب و رائع وهو يتمتع بصفات القائد الصنذيد
> 
> وهو  بئر ماله قرار 
> 
> عمار احلى شي فيه هدوءه


معاذ ملحم يا معاذ ملحم
.
.
.
.
.
اجتماعي, دائما الابتسامه مرسومه على وجهه, طيب

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

عمار قسايمة بحب فيه روقانه

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مها بحب فيها عصبيتها 

بس والله مها محترمه وما فيه منها

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

مها
.
.
.
.
شخصيه قويه على الرغم من غموضها....

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

هسه انا عصبيه :Db465236ff: 
معاذ بحب فيه انه اجتماعي

----------


## جسر الحياة

*مها ؟؟؟*

*إيش بحب فيها .. إيش يا ربي .. إيش ... ؟؟؟*


*أها عرفت : بحب فيها عصبيتها !! مع إنها ما بتعرف تعصب*

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

Scorpio

بعرفكيش منييح.,.

بس اسمك حلووو

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> هسه انا عصبيه
> 
> مها انتي مو عصبيه بس شغل طوشات 
> 
> بمزح
> 
> معاذ بحب فيه انه اجتماعي


بهاي معك حق  :SnipeR (51):  :Icon31:  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## جسر الحياة

> Scorpio
> 
> بعرفكيش منييح.,.
> 
> بس اسمك حلووو



 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 


*يعني مو أحلى من إسمك يا مهدي*

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> *يعني مو أحلى من إسمك يا مهدي*


تسلم 
خجلتني............

شكرا

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> *يعني مو أحلى من إسمك يا مهدي*


Scorpio انا كثير باجي على الحصن بس نفسي شي يوم اتعرف عليك صديقي

----------


## جسر الحياة

> Scorpio انا كثير باجي على الحصن بس نفسي شي يوم اتعرف عليك صديقي



*والله أنا حاب أكتر أتعرف عليك

إيش رأيك هالأسبوع تشرفنا ؟؟*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> *والله أنا حاب أكتر أتعرف عليك
> 
> إيش رأيك هالأسبوع تشرفنا ؟؟*


 والله حسب فضاوتي بالجامعه 

اذا انا كنت فاضي وما عندي محاضرات  اكيد رح امر لعندكم على الكليه ولا يهمك 

بس ممكن تبعثلي ايميلك و رقمك على الخاص

----------


## دموع الورد

انا الي بحبه ب معاذ وطنيته و انتمائه للاردن

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> انا الي بحبه ب معاذ وطنيته و انتمائه للاردن


يسلموووو يا دموع الورد والله انك مزوقه 

اما انا ف اللي بعجبني فيكي هوه توقيعك : فهو يعبر عن المشاعر و الاحاسيس الصادقه تجاه الاخرين

----------


## جسر الحياة

معاذ صورتك الرمزيه حلوه ووطنيه كتير

----------


## دموع الورد

شكرا كله من ذوقك :Icon31:

----------


## دموع الورد

Scorpio  انا ما بعرفك كتير

بس شكلك هادي....

----------


## جسر الحياة

> Scorpio  انا ما بعرفك كتير
> 
> بس شكلك هادي....



*شكرا كتير إلك على مجاملتك

انا أكتر إشي صرت أحبه فيكي هو ردودك لأنها بتعبر عن مشاعرك الحلوه*

----------


## دموع الورد

شكرا كتير خجلتني :4022039350:   :4022039350:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

دموع الورد ممكن سؤال :  


لماذا اسميتي نفسك دموع الورد ...؟؟

----------


## دموع الورد

> دموع الورد ممكن سؤال :  
> 
> 
> لماذا اسميتي نفسك دموع الورد ...؟؟


والله اسباب كتير بس السبب الرئيسي فيه مسلسل اسمه دموع الورد

عجبني الاسم كتير و غير هيك اسم بحسه بحكي عني


بس

----------


## زهرة النرجس

gentle man بحب ردودك الحلوة

----------


## معاذ ملحم

زهرة النرجس بيعجبني توقيعك 

لأنه بيدل على البراءه و ايام الطفوله الحلوة

----------


## MR.X

*
معاذ صديقي 
الي بعجبني فيك
انك لما تفوت على المنتدى بتبطل تشوف حدا قدامك


مثابر 
وعند طموح 

الله يقويك*

----------


## دموع الورد

طموح....

----------


## ابو العبد

دموع الورد هادية

----------


## غسان

_ابو العبد ... صريح جدا .. هيك بتذكر_

----------


## mylife079

غسان كتير محترم وخلوق

----------


## ابو العبد

محمد عرفته مبارح...  مواضيعه حلوة...

----------


## مدحت

جديد كمان عرفته بس مبين انو خلوق ومحترم كثير

----------


## m_vip_991

[align=center](( مدحت ))

انا ما بعرفو كتير بصراحة

بس الي حبيت فيو التوقيع تبعو


سأعيش رغم الداء وألأعداء 
كالصقر فوق القمة الشماء

كتييير حلو هالبيت
[/align]

----------


## ابو العبد

الاسم مبتكر واسلوب جديد

----------


## احساس المطر

> الاسم مبتكر واسلوب جديد


ابو العبد مواضيعه دمها خفيف ..ومبسوطه  انه  شايفته ..زمان ما  كان في المنتدى

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> *
> معاذ صديقي 
> الي بعجبني فيك
> انك لما تفوت على المنتدى بتبطل تشوف حدا قدامك
> 
> 
> مثابر 
> وعند طموح 
> 
> الله يقويك*


مشكور يا ربيع انا اللي بحبه فيك انه انتا على طول بتلبي نداء المستغيث 

انتا يا ربيع بتنفع يحطوك بالدفاع المدني صديقي

الله يقويك صديقي :Db465236ff:

----------


## جسر الحياة

> ابو العبد مواضيعه دمها خفيف ..ومبسوطه  انه  شايفته ..زمان ما  كان في المنتدى





حلا أنا ما بعرفك
بس من اسمك " حلا " باين إنك قتاة هادئه وعاطفيه جدا

----------


## معاذ ملحم

Scorpio

انا بحسه هادئ وشب حباب وطيب القلب 

Scorpio انا ناوي اجي عليكم على الكليه ف بتمنا اني اشوفك صديقي

----------


## m_vip_991

[align=center]( معاذ ملحم )

انا بشوفو شاب  حباااااب كتير .. ومحترم .. ولطيف .. ومهضووم

<<<<<<<<<<< قلب سوري

انا لهسه ما شفتوو  بس رح اشوووفك معااذ 

 :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## جسر الحياة

> Scorpio
> 
> انا بحسه هادئ وشب حباب وطيب القلب 
> 
> Scorpio انا ناوي اجي عليكم على الكليه ف بتمنا اني اشوفك صديقي



شكرا كتير إلك يا معاذ على الكلام الجميل ول بنأط عسل 

إنت يا معاذ بتشرفنا بأي وقت ، بس بتمنى تيجينا بأسرع وقت ممكن واليوم قبل بكره

شكرا كتير يا معاذ

----------


## جسر الحياة

> [align=center]( معاذ ملحم )
> 
> انا بشوفو شاب  حباااااب كتير .. ومحترم .. ولطيف .. ومهضووم
> 
> <<<<<<<<<<< قلب سوري
> 
> انا لهسه ما شفتوو  بس رح اشوووفك معااذ 
> 
> [/align]




أنا ما بعرفك يا محمد

بس من صورتك باين عليك طفولي وحنون بنفس الوقت

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> شكرا كتير إلك يا معاذ على الكلام الجميل ول بنأط عسل 
> 
> إنت يا معاذ بتشرفنا بأي وقت ، بس بتمنى تيجينا بأسرع وقت ممكن واليوم قبل بكره
> 
> شكرا كتير يا معاذ



والله يا سكوربيو انا اذا بكرة روحت من الجامعه بكير رح امر لعندكم على الكليه 

بس انتا احكيلي انتا لأي وقت بتضل بالكليه

----------


## جسر الحياة

> والله يا سكوربيو انا اذا بكرة روحت من الجامعه بكير رح امر لعندكم على الكليه 
> 
> بس انتا احكيلي انتا لأي وقت بتضل بالكليه



والله يا معاذ أنا دوامي كل يوم للساعه 5 
إن شاء الله يسعفك الوقت بكرا وتشرفنا
 والله إني مشتاقلك وأنا بعدني ما شفتك

----------


## دموع الورد

اسمك مثير للهتمام

----------


## جسر الحياة

> اسمك مثير للهتمام


ميرسي كتير إلك

دموع الورد إسم يحمل كتير من المعاني الجميله أهمها رقة القلب 

وإشي أكيد إنها موجوده دائما مع صاحبها

----------


## دموع الورد

ان شاء الله تكون موجود :Icon31:

----------


## جسر الحياة

> ان شاء الله تكون موجود



أنا بأكدلك من عندي إنها موجوده 

وكمان من صفات دموع الورد إنه صافي ونقي ...
وهاد أكيد موجود بصاحبه

----------


## دموع الورد

شكرا على المدح
بس انته مبين من اسمك انه شخصيتك قويه و جبار

----------


## دموع الورد

شكرا على المدح
بس انته مبين من اسمك انه شخصيتك قويه و جبار

----------


## جسر الحياة

> شكرا على المدح
> بس انته مبين من اسمك انه شخصيتك قويه و جبار



والله من حيث إنها قوية فقد أصبت في مدحك لي
أما إنها  جبارة فما بعتقد ..

----------


## دموع الورد

> والله من حيث إنها قوية فقد أصبت في مدحك لي
> أما إنها  جبارة فما بعتقد ..


بس بعض المرات القوه تقود الى ان يكون الشخص جبار عن المخاطر :SnipeR (51):

----------


## جسر الحياة

> بس بعض المرات القوه تقود الى ان يكون الشخص جبار عن المخاطر



يعني ممكن هالشي بس فيي أنا ما أعتقد

----------


## دموع الورد

احتمال :Icon31:

----------


## جسر الحياة

> احتمال



طيب إنت كيف قويه وجبارة ؟؟

مع إنو من اسمك ما أعتقد إنك هيك ؟؟

----------


## بدون تعليق

سكوربيو

غامض

----------


## غسان

_بدون تعليق ... اجمل ما فيه صراحته وارائه الجريئة_

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

غسان انه خو حسان

----------


## دموع الورد

> طيب إنت كيف قويه وجبارة ؟؟
> 
> مع إنو من اسمك ما أعتقد إنك هيك ؟؟


انا قصدي عنك!!!

----------


## معاذ ملحم

دموع الورد 

انا اليوم شغلت البلوتوث و انا بالجامعه ف طلع اسم بلوتوث عندي دموع الورد 

اسمك ل هالدرجه مشهور ومعروف

----------


## دموع الورد

بس موا انا !!!!

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> بس موا انا !!!!


انا عارف انه مو انتي لأنه مو معقوول انه انتي من طلاب جامعه جرش الاهليه 

اكيد تشابه اسماء

----------


## جسر الحياة

> انا قصدي عنك!!!



أوكي وأنا قصدي عنك

----------


## MR.X

*

سكوربيو ما بعرفو منيح 

بس شكلو محترم 

*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ربيع انتا حبيبه لألبي 

وانا بحب اشوفك كل صبح ومساء 

بعدين انتا محبوب من الجميع

----------


## زهره التوليب

> دموع الورد 
> 
> انا اليوم شغلت البلوتوث و انا بالجامعه ف طلع اسم بلوتوث عندي دموع الورد 
> 
> اسمك ل هالدرجه مشهور ومعروف


يامعاذ هاد اسم مسلسل مشان هيك معروف

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> ربيع انتا حبيبه لألبي 
> 
> وانا بحب اشوفك كل صبح ومساء 
> 
> بعدين انتا محبوب من الجميع


معاذ بحب فيه خفة دمه ونخونجي درجة واحد وطيب القلب كثيييييييير

بس ما بحب كثرة مواضيعو لاني ما بلحق ارد واقرأ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

احمد انا بحب فيك صراحتك 

وبحب فيك كمان الشهامه الاردنيه صديقي

----------


## mylife079

نعسان مش قادر احكي

----------


## جسر الحياة

> نعسان مش قادر احكي




محمد بحس إنو عصبي كتير

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Scorpio
					

محمد بحس إنو عصبي كتير


وانا حسيتك حبيت هالموضوع ... سكربيو احلى شي فيك اسمك_

----------


## جسر الحياة

> _
> 
> وانا حسيتك حبيت هالموضوع ... سكربيو احلى شي فيك اسمك_




*بصراحه أنا حبيت الموضوع كتير ...

بس إنت أحلى شي فيك صورتك الرمزيه " وبالأخص الشعر الطويل "*  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Scorpio
					

بصراحه أنا حبيت الموضوع كتير ...

بس إنت أحلى شي فيك صورتك الرمزيه " وبالأخص الشعر الطويل " 


 عجبتك_

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

غساان عراسي

----------


## The Gentle Man

مهدي حبيبه لالبي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مهدي انا بحب فيك صراحتك 

و نفسيتك المرحه

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center]معاذ ملحم 

تطلع على قبري ان شاء الله

هههههههههه[/align]

----------


## دموع الورد

خالد..توقيعك كتير حلو

----------


## غسان

_دموع الورد ... تعجبني جدا مشاركاتها ومواضيعها المتميزة ...

كمان اسمها يحمل شاعرية جميلة _

----------


## دموع الورد

GHASSAN كتير حلوه شخصيتك

----------


## جسر الحياة

*دموع الورد إيش ما رح أحكي عنها ما رح أوفيها حقها*

----------


## دموع الورد

> *دموع الورد إيش ما رح أحكي عنها ما رح أوفيها حقها*


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ابو العبد

دموع الورد...
اسم معنى جميل...

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

ابو العبد كنت احب اسمه اني ون بط مي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو العبد

مها مقاومة...(مجاهدة)

----------


## جسر الحياة

*مها بحب فيها عصبيتها* 


 :Db465236ff:  :SnipeR (62):  :Db465236ff:  :SnipeR (62):  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

سكوربيو بحب فيه روقانه الدائم وابتسامته الساحرة

----------


## ابو العبد

شطناوي كينك (عبادة)...

فهمان...
عاقل...

----------


## باريسيا

*حبيت اشارك 


ابو العبد انسان بحسه هادي راكز *

----------


## ابو العبد

باريسيا....
كانت نشيطة و مبتكِرة.؟..

----------


## باريسيا

*له له له 

طيب ؟!

انا ازعت صحيح مابحقلي لاني عنجد مقصره 
بس ماشي 


ابوالعبد صريح بس مابينزعل منه صائب بردوده*

----------


## دموع الورد

بارسيا....شكلك بتحبي الموضه كتير

----------


## khaled aljonidee

دموع الورد


بنت هاديه كثير 

و مواضيعها في منتدى أخبار الفن و النجوم بتوخذ انطباعي

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

خالد اممممممممممممممممممممممممممم
انه بمتص الغضب للواحد :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دموع الورد

مها....مها....مها...

وما ادراك من هي مها

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

دموع الورد...

مواضيعك حلوه...وهادية ... محبوبة من الكل...

----------


## جسر الحياة

*مهدي شب راكز وفهمان واطلالته كتير حلوه*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

العقرب اسمة  :Db465236ff:

----------


## جسر الحياة

> العقرب اسمة


*ممكن أعرف على إيش بتضحكي يا ست مها*  :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (30):

----------


## ابو العبد

سكروبين مواضيوعه بستهويني...

----------


## جسر الحياة

> سكروبين مواضيوعه بستهويني...


*تسلم يا أبو العبد

أبو العبد إنت إسمك ومواضيعك وردودك وكل شي فيك حلو ومرتب*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

Scorpio  مواضيعه حلوه 

و هوه شب محترم و مؤدب ورائع و جذاب 

و انا بحترمه و بقدره  وبعتبره متل اخي 

Scorpio  إلك كل التقدير و الاحترام

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

معاذ بحب فيه انه مسالم  :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> معاذ بحب فيه انه مسالم


مها انا بحب فيها ب إنها  اداريه و محاوره و تستخدم عقلها في حل المشاكل و  عندها اسلوب رائع في اقناع الاخرين

----------


## جسر الحياة

> مها انا بحب فيها ب إنها  اداريه و محاوره و تستخدم عقلها في حل المشاكل و  عندها اسلوب رائع في اقناع الاخرين



*والله يا معاذ مع إني بخالفك بكل شي حكيته عن مها

إلا إنو كل شي حكيته عن مها برجعلك إنت

يعني أنا بحسك إداري ومحاور وتستخدم عقلك في حل المشاكل وعندك أسلوب رائع في إقناع الأخرين*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> *والله يا معاذ مع إني بخالفك بكل شي حكيته عن مها
> 
> إلا إنو كل شي حكيته عن مها برجعلك إنت
> 
> يعني أنا بحسك إداري ومحاور وتستخدم عقلك في حل المشاكل وعندك أسلوب رائع في إقناع الأخرين*


تسلم يا Scorpio بس  عن جد مها محاورة وعندها اسلوب رائع في اقناع الاخرين

----------


## جسر الحياة

> تسلم يا Scorpio بس  عن جد مها محاورة وعندها اسلوب رائع في اقناع الاخرين


*أنا بحترم رأيك كتير يا معاذ

بس لو كانت مها متل ما عم تحكي ، كان ما صوت نص الأعضاء على إنها عصبيه 

وعصبيه تعني إنها ما عندها طول بال على الحوار وإقناع الآخرين

على كل حال على سلامتها مها بكفي إنها  " نائبة المدير العام "*  :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> تسلم يا Scorpio بس  عن جد مها محاورة وعندها اسلوب رائع في اقناع الاخرين




معاذ بكفي انه اسمه على اسمي  :Smile:

----------


## دموع الورد

معاذ صورتك الرمزيه رووووعه

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> معاذ بكفي انه اسمه على اسمي



يسلموووووو  يا معاذ القرعان 

انتا الكبير يا صديقي

على راسي والله

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> معاذ صورتك الرمزيه رووووعه


دموع الورد حددي مين معاذ فينا 

معاذ القرعان ولا  معاذ ملحم 

 :Db465236ff:

----------


## جسر الحياة

> دموع الورد حددي مين معاذ فينا 
> 
> معاذ القرعان ولا  معاذ ملحم



*الاتنين مع بعض ما في مشكله 

صح يا دموع*

----------


## دموع الورد

> *الاتنين مع بعض ما في مشكله 
> 
> صح يا دموع*


صح...صح :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

انتا ب تأمر امر  scorpio

بتمووون

----------


## دموع الورد

لكل شخص ادوات ..... من يستغلها يملك العالم

شو هل الكلام الحلو

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> لكل شخص ادوات ..... من يستغلها يملك العالم
> 
> شو هل الكلام الحلو



انتي الاحلى يا دموع الورد   :SnipeR (62): 

يسلمووو  خجلتيني   :SnipeR (51): 

اذا الكلام عجبك ف اعتبريه مقدم

----------


## دموع الورد

> انتي الاحلى يا دموع الورد  
> 
> يسلمووو  خجلتيني  
> 
> اذا الكلام عجبك ف اعتبريه مقدم


لا ما بصير :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> *أنا بحترم رأيك كتير يا معاذ
> 
> بس لو كانت مها متل ما عم تحكي ، كان ما صوت نص الأعضاء على إنها عصبيه 
> 
> وعصبيه تعني إنها ما عندها طول بال على الحوار وإقناع الآخرين
> 
> على كل حال على سلامتها مها بكفي إنها  " نائبة المدير العام "*


 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## دموع الورد

مها بحب شخصيتها كتير....كتير

----------


## ابو العبد

مها 

احسن شيء فيها لما طنش ردود الاعضاء..
ولا كأنه احنا موجودين..

بجوز عشانها نائبة المدير العام واحنا مجرد اعضاء...

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> لا ما بصير


مشكورة على ردك الرائع 

يا سلام على الفهمانيين

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> مها 
> 
> احسن شيء فيها لما طنش ردود الاعضاء..
> ولا كأنه احنا موجودين..
> 
> بجوز عشانها نائبة المدير العام واحنا مجرد اعضاء...


متى الله يسامحك
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## جسر الحياة

> 



*يا حراااااااااااااام * 


 :SnipeR (19):  :Db465236ff:  :SnipeR (19):  :Db465236ff:  :SnipeR (19):  :Db465236ff:  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شباب شو مالكم على مها 

و الله انه مها بنت محترمة و طيوبه و كمان بنت مسالمه و محاورة بشكل جيد 

وهي تتميز ب الروح المرحه

----------


## دموع الورد

> شباب شو مالكم على مها 
> 
> و الله انه مها بنت محترمة و طيوبه و كمان بنت مسالمه و محاورة بشكل جيد 
> 
> وهي تتميز ب الروح المرحه


صح ...معك حق

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> صح ...معك حق



مشكورة اخت دموع الورد 

بس انا و بكل صراحه و الكل اتوقع انه بيعرف اني ما بجامل 

و اللي على راس لساني بحكيه

----------


## دموع الورد

> مشكورة اخت دموع الورد 
> 
> بس انا و بكل صراحه و الكل اتوقع انه بيعرف اني ما بجامل 
> 
> و اللي على راس لساني بحكيه


وهو الاصح اخي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

لأنه اصلا ما بيخربنا غير المجامله 

بس 

في بعض الاحيان بيظطر في بعض الظروف و الاحيان انه يجامل 

متل ما بيحكوا للضرورة احكام

----------


## بدون تعليق

بصراحه ما بعرفو كويس

ان شاء الله بنتعرف عليه اكثر في المستقبل

----------


## جسر الحياة

*والله أنا كمان ما بعرفك " بدون تعليق " لأني أصلا ما بشوفك كتير في المنتدى

بس ومع هيك إسمك بعجبني*

----------


## مدحت

سكوربيون بحب فيه انه مرح  وتعليقاته حلوة 

وبنبسط  على الالعاب اللي بينزلها :Db465236ff:

----------


## mylife079

مدحت محترم

----------


## محمد العزام

صباح الخير

----------


## مدحت

انو محترم وخلوق ومثقف

 و بزاوية توقيعه من الشمال من تحت :Db465236ff: 


ودخل هون من غير ما يعرف ايش اللعبة :Db465236ff:

----------


## دموع الورد

البوم الي عامله مدحت كتير حلو

----------


## عُبادة

كثرة مشاركتها باللعبة هاي :Smile:

----------


## حلم حياتي

بتعجبني مواضيعه
واعتقد  انه شخص كتير كويس

----------


## معاذ ملحم

حلم حياتي انا بيعجبني فيها 

صورتها الرمزيه 

لأنها تعبر عن الطبيعه و الهدوووء

----------


## دموع الورد

الصوره الرمزيه اكتر شي

----------


## غسان

_انا قطرات من الندى
سقطت على اوراق الورود
لتعطيها حزنا عميقا ساحرا
ليفوح عبيرها و شذاها أسموها دموع الورد و ليس نداها


حلو .._

----------


## دموع الورد

شخصيك كتير حلوه

----------


## مدحت

التوقيع   وصورة التوقيع

----------


## دموع الورد

وانته كمان توقيعك حلو

----------


## جسر الحياة

> سكوربيون بحب فيه انه مرح  وتعليقاته حلوة 
> 
> وبنبسط  على الالعاب اللي بينزلها




*شكرا كتير إلك يا مدحت وهادا من زوقك 
أما بالنسبه لدموع الورد فكل فيها بيعجنبني( " الصورة الرمزيه وتوقيعها وإسمها وردودها ومواضيعها ... ") *

----------


## معاذ ملحم

سكوربيو بيعرف انا شو بحب فيه 

صح يا سكوربيو 

بيكفي انه رائع و جذاب

----------


## جسر الحياة

> سكوربيو بيعرف انا شو بحب فيه 
> 
> صح يا سكوربيو 
> 
> بيكفي انه رائع و جذاب



*أكيـــــــــد بعرف يا معاذ

وميرسي كتير إلك وعلى زروقك الحلو

وإنت كمان يا معاذ شب جنتل ومن الآخر 
الله يوفقك يا رب*

----------


## دموع الورد

انته رائع

----------


## جسر الحياة

> انته رائع



*يسلمو كتير دموع الورد والله إنك خجلتيني 

والله إنك روعه*  :SnipeR (27):

----------


## دموع الورد

يسلمواااااا

بس اسمك كتير بخلي الواحد يتعامل معك بحذر.....................

اسمي معناه عكس اسمك تماما

----------


## جسر الحياة

> يسلمواااااا
> 
> بس اسمك كتير بخلي الواحد يتعامل معك بحذر.....................
> 
> اسمي معناه عكس اسمك تماما



*يعني في إشي من حكيك بس مو لدرجه كبيره

وإنت ما شاء الله عليكي إسمك راكب عليكي تمام " إسم على مسمى* "

----------


## دموع الورد

> *يعني في إشي من حكيك بس مو لدرجه كبيره
> 
> وإنت ما شاء الله عليكي إسمك راكب عليكي تمام " إسم على مسمى* "


ما بدي اظلمك

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مو عارف شو بدي اكتب عن مها

----------


## جسر الحياة

> مو عارف شو بدي اكتب عن مها



 :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51): 

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

 :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

ابو ملحم دائما مبتسم 
الله يديم هالابتسامه يا رب

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> 


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## جسر الحياة

> 



*أنا إلي بدي أحكيه عن مها إنها صايره تبتسم وتضحك للحياه

ومبلشه تترك العصبيه*  :Bl (14):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> ابو ملحم دائما مبتسم 
> الله يديم هالابتسامه يا رب


الله يخليك يا عمار

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> *أنا إلي بدي أحكيه عن مها إنها صايره تبتسم وتضحك للحياه
> 
> ومبلشه تترك العصبيه*


 :Db465236ff: 
صاير؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111
هاي حلوة :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
اما اترك العصبيه فهاد بدمي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## جسر الحياة

> صاير؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111
> هاي حلوة
> اما اترك العصبيه فهاد بدمي




*لأ يا مها لازم تتركيها 

لازم تحاولي بكل الوسائل والحلول الممكنه*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> *لأ يا مها لازم تتركيها 
> 
> لازم تحاولي بكل الوسائل والحلول الممكنه*


مالك انت شو ضارك؟ :Bl (14):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مها انا بعرف ليش سكوربيو  متضايق من انه تكوني عصبيه 

هاد يا ستي لأنه هادئ بشكل مو طبيعي 

و على فكرة سكوربيو  شب رائع و محترم و حبيبه لألبي كمان

----------


## جسر الحياة

> مها انا بعرف ليش سكوربيو  متضايق من انه تكوني عصبيه 
> 
> هاد يا ستي لأنه هادئ بشكل مو طبيعي 
> 
> و على فكرة سكوربيو  شب رائع و محترم و حبيبه لألبي كمان



 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

بحب ب سكوربيو 

هدووؤه

----------


## السلطان بشار

طويل بال  ....

----------


## مدحت

مرح

----------


## السلطان بشار

قريب من القلب

----------


## مدحت

> قريب من القلب


الله يخليك   ويسلمك :SnipeR (62):

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

بشار...

هادئ..جدا....

----------


## السلطان بشار

شهادتك بعتز فيها خيي  مهدي

----------


## مدحت

> بشار...
> 
> هادئ..جدا....



شب من   الاخر   


بس  بغطس   كثير :Db465236ff:

----------


## السلطان بشار

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
جلده راسي سميكه شوي ما فهمت

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> جلده راسي سميكه شوي ما فهمت


اعتقد انو قصدو عني ..

بضل امر عليهم فترة متواصلة .........ززبعدين بقطعهم ....وبغطس....هههههه :Db465236ff: 


هيك توقعي....بس يمكن غير...

----------


## دموع الورد

مهدي
ما بعرف؟؟؟؟

----------


## السلطان بشار

ما بعرفها للاسف

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> مهدي
> ما بعرف؟؟؟؟


دموع ... رايقة ... وما بتعمل مشاكل....

وكمان عضو مميز...

بس 

بتحب تعمل وحده وحده .......ههههههههههه

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

مهدي ابصر احيانا مشكلجي واحيانا عاقل والله ما بعرف  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> مهدي ابصر احيانا مشكلجي واحيانا عاقل والله ما بعرف


انا .....

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

عمرك شفتيني بطاوش مع حد....؟؟؟  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :SnipeR (83): 

بلعكس كل الكلية صحابي......ززز :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> انا .....
> 
> 
> 
> عمرك شفتيني بطاوش مع حد....؟؟؟ 
> 
> بلعكس كل الكلية صحابي......ززز


 :Db465236ff:  بالمنتدى اه

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> بالمنتدى اه


انا مع مين............؟؟

----------


## عُبادة

بيعجبني بمهدي واكساته :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

شطناوي ولا اشي بالمرة  :SnipeR (30): 
















































 :Db465236ff: 
بالعكس بعجبني تروية بلامور

----------


## MR.X

:Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اكس مان بعجبني فيه انه متسرع اكثر بكثير مني  :Db465236ff:

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> بيعجبني بمهدي واكساته


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

عراسي عباده.... بس مش تخرب الداكس....

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> اكس مان بعجبني فيه انه متسرع اكثر بكثير مني


يعني انتي بطيئة وبتعترفي انو اكس مان اسرع منك بجوز انتي عداد السرعة عندك كوري او تايوني :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: ....لا بس منيح انك عترفتي انك متسرعة وبنصحك تكافحي هاي العادة اللي فيكي لانو بترتب عليها سلبيات ومشاكل كثير بحياتك




> عراسي عباده.... بس مش تخرب الداكس....


حيرتونى هسه داكس ولا واكس

مهدي شطناوي اللي بحكم عليه من دون ما يعرفه بكون ارتكب اكبر خطأ بحياتو لانو وبصراحة شهادتي في مجروحة ...رجل بكل ما تحمل الكلمة من معنى

----------


## عُبادة

بيعجبي فيه فلسفته الزيادة

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> بيعجبي فيه فلسفته الزيادة


انا فلسفجي عبادة ... اكيد مهدي حكالك هالشي :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 

طيب ماشي عبادة بس اشوفو برتاح نفسيا ما بعرف ليش :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> انا فلسفجي عبادة ... اكيد مهدي حكالك هالشي
> 
> طيب ماشي عبادة بس اشوفو برتاح نفسيا ما بعرف ليش


حرام عليك...انا ...


بس احمد الزعبي ... فش اشي بحبهوش فيه ....... :Icon31:

----------


## السلطان بشار

صديق  .....وقلبو حلو وخفيف دم

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

انه سلطان!!

----------


## saousana

> انه سلطان!!


اكثر اكثر اشي بحبو بعبد الله توقيعه  :Db465236ff: 
رائع وبيدل على تصرفه في المنتدى " بمزح عبد الله لاتزعل " 

عبد الله انسان مثقف كتير وفهمان

----------


## diyaomari

> اكثر اكثر اشي بحبو بعبد الله توقيعه 
> رائع وبيدل على تصرفه في المنتدى " بمزح عبد الله لاتزعل " 
> 
> عبد الله انسان مثقف كتير وفهمان


اسلوبها حلو وبعجبني

----------


## السلطان بشار

> انه سلطان!!


شكرا لك

----------


## دموع الورد

ما بعرفك للاسف

----------


## دموع الورد

> دموع ... رايقة ... وما بتعمل مشاكل....
> 
> وكمان عضو مميز...
> 
> بس 
> 
> بتحب تعمل وحده وحده .......ههههههههههه


???!!  شو يعني؟؟ :SnipeR (30):

----------


## ابن الاردن

> ???!!  شو يعني؟؟


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دموع الورد

اكتر شي بعجبني بيك صور توقيعك :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابن الاردن

> اكتر شي بعجبني بيك صور توقيعك


 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## دموع الورد

شو صرت مغير الصوره :SnipeR (51):

----------


## ابن الاردن

المهم نفس الم :SnipeR (62): بدأ

----------


## ابن الاردن

انا اكثر اشي بعجبني فيكي اني عنجد بحسك فهمانه

----------


## دموع الورد

انا........... شكرا شكرا :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## السلطان بشار

> ما بعرفك للاسف



كمان انا للاسف ما بعرفك   .....

----------


## ابن الاردن

> كمان انا للاسف ما بعرفك   .....


بس تتعرفوا على بعض بصير خير
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## السلطان بشار

خفيف دم

----------


## السلطان بشار

خفيف دم .......بحكي عن  حالي  :Big Grin:

----------


## دموع الورد

> بس تتعرفوا على بعض بصير خير


صح :SnipeR (30):

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

مش ممكن حد يزعل من وروود....

----------


## The Gentle Man

بعجبني فيه طوله

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

فلسفته

----------


## The Gentle Man

ردودها المختصرة احيانا
 :SnipeR (30):

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> ردودها المختصرة احيانا


جنتل مان ...

بحب فيه انو راااايق كتييييييييييير.... وبنحب بسرعه

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

انه ما بطيفني احسن ميزة فيه  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> انه ما بطيفني احسن ميزة فيه


انا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

> جنتل مان ...
> 
> بحب فيه انو راااايق كتييييييييييير.... وبنحب بسرعه




الشعور متبادل مهدي 




> انه ما بطيفني احسن ميزة فيه


مها اعجبتني طريقة حكيها باجتماع اسمعونا

----------


## ابن الاردن

عصبيه

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

توقيعه  :Bl (14):

----------


## ابن الاردن

تمر علينا فترات في عمرنا نفقد فيها البريق والامل ...
عندما نفقد من كنا نضحي لاجلهم ،من كنا نسعى لنحقق لهم الحياه الافضل نحس باننا في حياة ننتظر الموت ننتظر ان ينتهي الالم ، وتصبح مفردات الحياه مبعثرة نحتاج لمن يرتبها ويعدينا للطريق الصحيح.
جميل جدا

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> انه ما بطيفني احسن ميزة فيه


مين انا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> مين انا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


لا ليكون انا  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> لا ليكون انا


ومين حكالك هالمعلومة .... او كيف اكتشفتيها.... كونك ما بتسمعي من كلام الناس.؟ :Icon31:  :Icon31: 

 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## حلم حياتي

*شخصيتها*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> ومين حكالك هالمعلومة .... او كيف اكتشفتيها.... كونك ما بتسمعي من كلام الناس.؟


بسمع من مين  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
واو لو تسمعك امي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

ما بعرف عنها شي
بس بتعجبني
 كيف ما بعرف 
ما حدا يسأل وخصوصا الفضوليين

----------


## ابن الاردن

> *شخصيتها*


بحس فيها تشابه كبير مع دموع الورد

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> بسمع من مين 
> واو لو تسمعك امي


ههههههههه


لا مش رح اقللها ...

بس عنجد ... كيف استنتجي هاللاكتشاف....

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> ههههههههه
> 
> 
> لا مش رح اقللها ...
> 
> بس عنجد ... كيف استنتجي هاللاكتشاف....


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> 


 :Db465236ff: 
طيب وين الجواب....؟؟؟؟ :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> طيب وين الجواب....؟؟؟؟


مهو انا بتخوث شو اجيبلك جواب يعني  :Db465236ff:

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> مهو انا بتخوث شو اجيبلك جواب يعني


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## حلم حياتي

*مواضيعه*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

هدوئها

----------


## دموع الورد

مها....كل شي

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

دموع ... 

متفهمة .. وبتشارك الكل.,... ومزوئة بردودها

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

مهدي صورة الرمزية الي ما بعرف لمين :Db465236ff:

----------


## دموع الورد

> مهدي صورة الرمزية الي ما بعرف لمين


كأنه ل ملحم زين

صح مهدي؟؟

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> كأنه ل ملحم زين
> 
> صح مهدي؟؟


مش هاد بغني ؟ :Icon31:

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> كأنه ل ملحم زين
> 
> صح مهدي؟؟


109088696577  صح .... 

حد ما بيعرف ملحم  زين ...


دموع ... انا حكيت لمها زمان .. انو شكلها .. ما بتسمع اغاني... بس هلأ اتأكدت  :Db465236ff: 

نسيت احكي انو ملحم .. هو ابو معاذ  ملحم ...

دمووع ... طلتك حلوة..........

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> مش هاد بغني ؟


ههههههههههه

لا جد .. ما بتعرفييه ........

ملحم زين .... اسمعي اغانيه ... عنجد رهيييييييييييييييب

بعدين ما بيغني اي كلاااام .. زي بعض المطربين ... :Icon31:

----------


## دموع الورد

> 109088696577  صح .... 
> 
> حد ما بيعرف ملحم  زين ...
> 
> 
> دموع ... انا حكيت لمها زمان .. انو شكلها .. ما بتسمع اغاني... بس هلأ اتأكدت 
> 
> نسيت احكي انو ملحم .. هو ابو معاذ  ملحم ...
> 
> دمووع ... طلتك حلوة..........


يعني انا طلعت بعرف بلاغاني؟؟؟؟

 :Bl (35):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Db465236ff:

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> يعني انا طلعت بعرف بلاغاني؟؟؟؟


هههههههه
بجوز...

بس عل الاقل ... ملحم زين ..... يعني ... الزلمة محترم ... 

مها هاد الزلمة اللي غنى ... بدي حبك شو ئلتي ...

عرفتي هلالغنية.......

----------


## دموع الورد

مهدي وين التوقيع؟؟؟

----------


## دموع الورد

> هههههههه
> بجوز...
> 
> بس عل الاقل ... ملحم زين ..... يعني ... الزلمة محترم ... 
> 
> مها هاد الزلمة اللي غنى ... بدي حبك شو ئلتي ...
> 
> عرفتي هلالغنية.......


اه طبعا

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Db465236ff:  يا جماعه انا اول اغنيةاسمعتها كلها كانت لعبد الحليم السبت اول اول مبارح فشوي شوي علي

----------


## دموع الورد

> يا جماعه انا اول اغنيةاسمعتها كلها كانت لعبد الحليم السبت اول اول مبارح فشوي شوي علي


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> مهدي وين التوقيع؟؟؟


م لاقي توقيع حلو احطوو

بس في شغلة لو زبطت ببالي

اسبوعين وبنزل توقيع ناااااااااااار

صح متى العيد الكبير...

----------


## ابن الاردن

هيه عوضا عن مهدي

----------


## دموع الورد

> م لاقي توقيع حلو احطوو
> 
> بس في شغلة لو زبطت ببالي
> 
> اسبوعين وبنزل توقيع ناااااااااااار
> 
> صح متى العيد الكبير...



اسبوعين :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> اسبوعين


خير ... هيووو قرررررررررررب

يلا منييييييييح .........

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد
					

اسبوعين


جد اسبوعين ؟؟؟؟_

----------


## السلطان بشار

جديتو  وكتاباتو اللاذعه  والناقده

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

ابصر

----------


## مدحت

> ابصر



عصبيتها :SnipeR (19):

----------


## جسر الحياة

> عصبيتها


 :Db465236ff: 


*أنا بحب بمدحت ... ردوده*

----------


## مدحت

> *أنا بحب بمدحت ... ردوده*


الله   يخليك


وبحب   فيك   هدوئك

----------


## جسر الحياة

> الله   يخليك
> 
> 
> وبحب   فيك   هدوئك



*يسلمو هاد من زوئك*

----------


## السلطان بشار

هادئ  ورزين

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> 109088696577  صح .... 
> 
> حد ما بيعرف ملحم  زين ...
> 
> 
> دموع ... انا حكيت لمها زمان .. انو شكلها .. ما بتسمع اغاني... بس هلأ اتأكدت 
> 
> نسيت احكي انو ملحم .. هو ابو معاذ  ملحم ...
> 
> دمووع ... طلتك حلوة..........




على قولت مهدي حد ما بيعرف ملحم زين 

مهدي انا اسمي معاذ محمد ملحم  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## دموع الورد

معاذ ملحم >>>كل شي

----------


## جسر الحياة

> معاذ ملحم >>>كل شي


*دموع الورد عجبني مكان الاقامه : على قطرة النداء*

----------


## دموع الورد

Scorpio الشخصيه بشكل عام

----------


## جسر الحياة

> Scorpio الشخصيه بشكل عام



*يسلمو كتير على كلامك الحلو 

دموع الورد فعلا عضو ماسي*

----------


## دموع الورد

> *يسلمو كتير على كلامك الحلو 
> 
> دموع الورد فعلا عضو ماسي*


ياعيني...شكرا ..شكرا :Smile:

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

دموع بحب فيها انها بتكرهني... :Icon31:

----------


## جسر الحياة

> دموع بحب فيها انها بتكرهني...




*أحلى إشي في مهدي يا شباب هو ابتسامته مع إنو بحاول يخبيها كتير*

----------


## دموع الورد

> دموع بحب فيها انها بتكرهني...


انا.........لالالا ابد :SnipeR (30): 

شو هل حكي مهدي؟؟؟ :SnipeR (83):

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

هدوئها

----------


## دموع الورد

الصوره الرمزيه

----------


## عُبادة

تأمل البحر في صورة التوقيع

----------


## دموع الورد

الصوره الرمزيه رووعه

----------


## Paradise

شعر عبد الله قسايمه في التوقيع

----------


## جسر الحياة

*Paradise  توقيعها كتير حلو ومعبر*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

العقرب اسمة :Db465236ff:

----------


## Paradise

بحب عصبيتها لانها متلي 
 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## دموع الورد

التوقيع كتير حلو

----------


## Paradise

هدوئها 
 :Icon31:   :Icon31:

----------


## دموع الورد

وكمان الصوره الرمزيه كتير مميزه

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بحب في دموع الورد تأملها وهدوئها

----------


## جسر الحياة

> العقرب اسمة



 :Bl (14):  :SnipeR (40):  :Copy Of Baeh:  :Eh S(14):  :SnipeR (92):  :Acebf6cab7:  :Bl (10):  :SnipeR (90):  :Eh S(13):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (55):  :SnipeR (88):  :SnipeR (1):  :SnipeR (11): 


 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): 
 :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83): 


*مها ما بحب فيها أي إشي*

----------


## دموع الورد

Scorpio  افتح موضوع العضو المحبوب

----------


## دموع الورد

> *مها ما بحب فيها أي إشي*


روق ......شو هل هجوم

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

دموع

رايقة

----------


## دموع الورد

مهدي....بفكرني بكرهه :SnipeR (30):  :Cry2:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

دموع نيال المنتدى فيها  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دموع الورد

> دموع نيال المنتدى فيها


مها ...يا ...مها

ما فيه شي مش حلو فيها

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> مهدي....بفكرني بكرهه


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا حرام علييكي

بعرف قلبك كبير بتكرهيش حد مو زي بعض الناس,,,,,,


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :Icon15:  :Icon15:  :Icon15:

----------


## دموع الورد

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لا حرام علييكي
> 
> بعرف قلبك كبير بتكرهيش حد مو زي بعض الناس,,,,,,


يا عيني....شكرا شكرا

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لا حرام علييكي
> 
> بعرف قلبك كبير بتكرهيش حد مو زي بعض الناس,,,,,,


صح مش زيك :Db465236ff:

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> صح مش زيك


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

تفضلو هاي مها بتفكرني بكره الناس كلها...

مها 

من الناس اللي بتكرهني

وبتفكر اني بكرهها..

 :Icon15:  :Icon15:

----------


## دموع الورد

> صح مش زيك


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> تفضلو هاي مها بتفكرني بكره الناس كلها...
> 
> مها 
> 
> من الناس اللي بتكرهني
> 
> وبتفكر اني بكرهها..


 :Icon31:  نحن مثال صادق للكراهيه  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

_شو رأيكم نخلي الموضوع شو الي ما بتحبه بالعضو السابق ... بكفي مدحتو بعض كثير_

----------


## دموع الورد

> _شو رأيكم نخلي الموضوع شو الي ما بتحبه بالعضو السابق ... بكفي مدحتو بعض كثير_


فكره حلوه غسان

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> نحن مثال صادق للكراهيه


تو تو تو تو

انا ما حكيت شي انو انا بكره :Db465236ff: 

شفتي كيف نطقتي لحالك..... :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## فارس

بحب بمهدي دمه الخفيف وشاب راكز بنفس الوقت وفاهم

----------


## saousana

فارس هو اللي اقترح علينا دردشة 89  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## فارس

> فارس هو اللي اقترح علينا دردشة 89


راح تضل وراي لتجيب آخرتي

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> راح تضل وراي لتجيب آخرتي


هاد جزاء الجواسيس  :SnipeR (30): 
شو خسرت لو ضليت ساكت علينا 
رح اضل ملزقة التهمة فيك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## فارس

> هاد جزاء الجواسيس 
> شو خسرت لو ضليت ساكت علينا 
> رح اضل ملزقة التهمة فيك


على اساس كنتو بتكتبو بمنتدى تاني !!!!!!

انتو فتحتو الموضوع علناً، بلاش بكره اعبي راسهم اخليهم يفتحو دردشة للكل باستثناء 89

على كل عشان ما نطلع عن الموضوع سوسن بحب فيها تسامحها  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> على اساس كنتو بتكتبو بمنتدى تاني !!!!!!
> 
> انتو فتحتو الموضوع علناً، بلاش بكره اعبي راسهم اخليهم يفتحو دردشة للكل باستثناء 89
> 
> على كل عشان ما نطلع عن الموضوع العضو السابق بحب فيه تسامحه


اللي هو سوسن
 الي اسم  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## فارس

> اللي هو سوسن
>  الي اسم


حرام عليك وانا شو حكيت ؟؟؟

حدا جاب سيرة العضو السابق !!!

ليه بتتبلي علي  :Bl (14):

----------


## saousana

> حرام عليك وانا شو حكيت ؟؟؟
> 
> حدا جاب سيرة العضو السابق !!!
> 
> ليه بتتبلي علي


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## الولهان

اخت سوسن بحسها هاديه 

ما بعرف اذا احساسي صحيح ولا لأ

----------


## حلم حياتي

> اخت سوسن بحسها هاديه 
> 
> ما بعرف اذا احساسي صحيح ولا لأ



*الولهان شب كويس وابن حلال   
والله يخليه للمنتدى*

----------


## دموع الورد

حلم حياتي"""مشرفه مميزه"

----------


## محمد العزام

دموع الورد (كلامها جميل جدا ومواضيع هادفة )

----------


## mylife079

محمد العزام


كلام صريح  ثقافة الى أبعد الحدود

----------


## دموع الورد

mylife079...... مواضيع متنوعه و مميزه

----------


## يوسف ابو خيط

دموع الورد بيعجبني اسمها

----------


## دموع الورد

انته الصوره الرمزيه.......روعه

----------


## معاذ ملحم

دموع الورد بحب فيها انها بترد على المواضيع بسرعه وبكل شفافيه ووضوح

----------


## دموع الورد

سبق وقلت"معاذ ما فيه منه كتير"

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

دموع صاحبت مواضيع هادفة.. وكلامها مدوزن

----------


## دموع الورد

مهدي مواضيع متنوعه ....مشرف مميز.....وبدون توقيع :Db465236ff:

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> مهدي مواضيع متنوعه ....مشرف مميز.....وبدون توقيع


اعمليلي توقيع والله لاحطو :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

مهدي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دموع الورد

> اعمليلي توقيع والله لاحطو


اعملك؟؟؟كيف بدك ياه

----------


## عُبادة

شعارها(  :Eh S(2):  ) إللي سارقيته من محمد قسايمة

طبعا هالحكي لمها 
بس لقيت دموع الورد سابقيتني

إلى دموع الورد

ردودها الطيبة على المواضيع

----------


## دموع الورد

> شعارها(  ) إللي سارقيته من محمد قسايمة


انا؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> اعملك؟؟؟كيف بدك ياه


اي شي بس مش عياط ولا نكد ...

لاني بحبهمش ... صورة حلوة .. واي جملة ممكن

----------


## عُبادة

> انا؟؟؟؟؟؟


لأ مش إلك 
وتم التعديل :Eh S(2): 



مهدي اكثر شي بحبه فيه انه ابن عمي (مجبر على ذلك :Db465236ff: )

----------


## دموع الورد

> اي شي بس مش عياط ولا نكد ...
> 
> لاني بحبهمش ... صورة حلوة .. واي جملة ممكن


ماشي بحاول...اذاماعجبتك بكل صراحه"احكيلي"

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> لأ مش إلك 
> وتم التعديل
> 
> 
> 
> مهدي اكثر شي بحبه فيه انه ابن عمي (مجبر على ذلك)


له له ... بس امانة كيف هالابن العم ... :Db465236ff: 





> ماشي بحاول...اذاماعجبتك بكل صراحه"احكيلي"


اكيد رح يعجبني... :Icon31:

----------


## عُبادة

> له له ... بس امانة كيف هالابن العم ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اكيد رح يعجبني...


مش بطّال

لايق ما شاء الله عليه :Db465236ff:

----------


## دموع الورد

> له له ... بس امانة كيف هالابن العم ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اكيد رح يعجبني...




ان شاء الله :Eh S(2):  عم بشتغل فيه

----------


## آلجوري

:Bl (3):  ذكريااااااااااات  :Bl (3):

----------


## diyaomari

طيبة وما في منها بس زعلانة مني :Eh S(2):

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة diyaomari  
_طيبة وما في منها بس زعلانة مني_


 ضياء طيب وما في منه بس انا راح اضل زعلانه منه  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## دموع الورد

اقتباس:
                                                                      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري                      
_ ذكريااااااااااات 



شو يعني؟؟؟
_

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري  

 ذكريااااااااااات 



شو يعني؟؟؟ 

_


 أصدي انه هاد الموضوع من زماااان.. فرجعت عليه ومربوط معي بكم موقف حلو ... فكتبت ذكريااات  :Smile: 

دموع الورد ... انسانة متميزة  :Smile:

----------


## دموع الورد

جوري ...يا جوري

انا بس راح اقول...جورية المنتدى

----------


## ajluni top

بنت حلال ونشميه :Icon31:

----------


## آلجوري

عجلوني يا عجلوني .No comment
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## دموع الورد

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ajluni top 					 
> _بنت حلال ونشميه_


  عجبني الرد :Db465236ff:

----------


## ajluni top

شكلي مش عاجبكو :Bl (14):

----------


## دموع الورد

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ajluni top 					 
> _شكلي مش عاجبكو_


 بلعكس :Db465236ff:

----------


## ajluni top

:SnipeR (30):

----------


## آلجوري

عجلوني قصدي من كتر الاشياء المنيحة الي فيك مو عارفة شو احكي .. عشان هيك لا تعليق  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## ajluni top

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري  
_عجلوني قصدي من كتر الاشياء المنيحة الي فيك مو عارفة شو احكي .. عشان هيك لا تعليق_ 


 طيب لا تدزي

وين اليمونادا :Bl (14):

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ajluni top  
_اقتباس:_
_المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري _ 
_عجلوني قصدي من كتر الاشياء المنيحة الي فيك مو عارفة شو احكي .. عشان هيك لا تعليق_  


_طيب لا تدزي_

_وين اليمونادا_



ما افهمتها .. 
الليمونادا انا هلا بحكيلك وين .. بتروح ع المطبخ الي بيتكم ... بتفتح التلاجة .. بطول حبة ليمون بتعصرها ..بتحط مي متلجة من الكولر وكم معلقة سكر على حسب الرغبة وبتحرك لحظتها بتلاقي اليمونادا قبالك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ajluni top

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ajluni top  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري  
عجلوني قصدي من كتر الاشياء المنيحة الي فيك مو عارفة شو احكي .. عشان هيك لا تعليق  


طيب لا تدزي

وين اليمونادا



ما افهمتها .. 
الليمونادا انا هلا بحكيلك وين .. بتروح ع المطبخ الي بيتكم ... بتفتح التلاجة .. بطول حبة ليمون بتعصرها ..بتحط مي متلجة من الكولر وكم معلقة سكر على حسب الرغبة وبتحرك لحظتها بتلاقي اليمونادا قبالك_ 




هههههههههههههه
بيتنا؟ :Cry2: 

بيتنا بالاردن انا هون ساكن بسكن طلاب :Eh S(2):

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ajluni top  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ajluni top  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري  
عجلوني قصدي من كتر الاشياء المنيحة الي فيك مو عارفة شو احكي .. عشان هيك لا تعليق  


طيب لا تدزي

وين اليمونادا



ما افهمتها .. 
الليمونادا انا هلا بحكيلك وين .. بتروح ع المطبخ الي بيتكم ... بتفتح التلاجة .. بطول حبة ليمون بتعصرها ..بتحط مي متلجة من الكولر وكم معلقة سكر على حسب الرغبة وبتحرك لحظتها بتلاقي اليمونادا قبالك  




هههههههههههههه
بيتنا؟

بيتنا بالاردن انا هون ساكن بسكن طلاب
_


 انت عكس الناس .. الناس بتكون بالخليج وبتروح تدرس بالأردن ؟؟!! متلي هيك  :Eh S(2): 
 سكن ولا موسكن .. ما عندك ليمونة خلاص .. إذا بتحب كم ورقة نعناع كمان بتعطي نكهة  :Db465236ff: 

بس جد معنى الكلمة الي بالأحمر ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ajluni top

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ajluni top  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ajluni top  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري  
عجلوني قصدي من كتر الاشياء المنيحة الي فيك مو عارفة شو احكي .. عشان هيك لا تعليق  


طيب لا تدزي

وين اليمونادا



ما افهمتها .. 
الليمونادا انا هلا بحكيلك وين .. بتروح ع المطبخ الي بيتكم ... بتفتح التلاجة .. بطول حبة ليمون بتعصرها ..بتحط مي متلجة من الكولر وكم معلقة سكر على حسب الرغبة وبتحرك لحظتها بتلاقي اليمونادا قبالك  




هههههههههههههه
بيتنا؟

بيتنا بالاردن انا هون ساكن بسكن طلاب



انت عكس الناس .. الناس بتكون بالخليج وبتروح تدرس بالأردن ؟؟!! متلي هيك 
سكن ولا موسكن .. ما عندك ليمونة خلاص .. إذا بتحب كم ورقة نعناع كمان بتعطي نكهة  
بس جد معنى الكلمة الي بالأحمر ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!_




لا تدزي يعني لا تدفشي
do not push

انا هون لا بطبخ ولا بنفخ الاكل كله جاهز بس علي انزل واكل وانام :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

:Db465236ff:

----------


## ajluni top

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري  
__


 ترى انا هون بعثه من وزارة التعليم العالي

وعلى قولتك والله مهي دراسه هون

هبل

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة علاء جمال  
_نسمة أمل_


 أهااااااااااااااااا طيب

----------


## دموع الورد

جوري...لا يصلح المنتدى من دونها

----------


## آلجوري

تسلميلي يا دموع الورد ... إنت الأصل والمنتدى بلاك ما بسوى  :Smile:

----------


## دموع الورد

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				     اقتباس:
                                                                      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري                      
_تسلميلي يا دموع الورد ... إنت الأصل والمنتدى بلاك ما بسوى_ 

انتي جوري و انا دمع الورد الجوري

----------


## The Gentle Man

بيعجبني توقيعها 
بس ما بيعجبني اسمها

----------


## دموع الورد

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man 					 
> _بيعجبني توقيعها 
> بس ما بيعجبني اسمها_


 اسمي..ليش؟؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
_اسمي..ليش؟؟_


 لانه الدموع مش حلوه
خلي الواحد يضحك 
فقط لا غير

----------


## جواد ابو ماضي

انا مش عارف عن مين بدي احكي دموع الورد ولا  جنتل مان 
  بس الاتنين كل شي فيهم كويس

----------


## دموع الورد

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man 					 
> _اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
> اسمي..ليش؟؟
> 
> 
>  لانه الدموع مش حلوه
> خلي الواحد يضحك 
> فقط لا غير_


 لكن لا يستطيع ان يعيش الانسان بدون دموع..وانا ما بعرف..بلاقي حالي بهاد الاسم

----------


## The Gentle Man

طيب احنا موضعنا شو الي بتحبو 
انا ليش حكيت ما بيعجبني اسمها
بسحبها
بيعجبني توقيعها

----------


## جواد ابو ماضي

والله يا دموع شكلك دايما مدمرة وبتحبي تسمعي لحسن الاسمر ومصطفى كامل

----------


## دموع الورد

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man 					 
> _طيب احنا موضعنا شو الي بتحبو 
> انا ليش حكيت ما بيعجبني اسمها
> بسحبها
> بيعجبني توقيعها_


  بلعكس..انا نوع من البنات بحب يعطوني السلبيات  و الايجابيات ..لذلك مش مشكله..اما التوقيع هوه كتابت عبدالله قسايمه

----------


## دموع الورد

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				     اقتباس:
                                                                      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواد ابو ماضي                      
_والله يا دموع شكلك دايما مدمرة وبتحبي تسمعي لحسن الاسمر ومصطفى كامل_

 عفوا مين هدول :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

اوك
الله يعطيه العافيه

----------


## دموع الورد

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man 					 
> _اوك
> الله يعطيه العافيه_


  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

دموع الورد بحب فيها صراحتها

----------


## The Gentle Man

بحب فيها صراحته ودمعتها الحلوة

----------


## دموع الورد

انا صريحه..يا عيني :Smile: 

معاذ و جنتل...عنجد عنجد ما بيصلح المنتدى بدونك

----------


## عُبادة

الصورة الرمزية حلوة لدموع الورد
بتحس فيها بعض من الغموض

----------


## saousana

> والله يا دموع شكلك دايما مدمرة وبتحبي تسمعي لحسن الاسمر ومصطفى كامل


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

انا  بيعجبني كل شيء  في دموع الورد
  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دموع الورد

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana 					 
> _
> 
> _


 بتعرفي يا سوسن وانا هلاء بدور على اغنيه اسمعها..اكتشفت انه بظل اسمع ل شادي جميل و انا ما بعرف
..سبحان الله متل العاده مستحيل اسمع اغنيه بعرف مبن بغنيها

----------


## دموع الورد

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ميرفا 					 
> _انا  بيعجبني كل شيء  في دموع الورد
> _


 انا كمان بعجبني كل شي ب ميرفا..

----------


## دموع الورد

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS 					 
> _الصورة الرمزية حلوة لدموع الورد
> بتحس فيها بعض من الغموض_


 الغموض يلاحقني اينما ذهبت..

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ميرفا  ما بعرف ؟؟

لأنه جديده بالمنتدى

----------


## saousana

> بتعرفي يا سوسن وانا هلاء بدور على اغنيه اسمعها..اكتشفت انه بظل اسمع ل شادي جميل و انا ما بعرف
> ..سبحان الله متل العاده مستحيل اسمع اغنيه بعرف مبن بغنيها


انا اول مرة بسمع بمغني اسمه شادي جميل 
مصطفى كامل بعرفه وبكرهه وبكره كل اغانيه  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

> انا اول مرة بسمع بمغني اسمه شادي جميل 
> مصطفى كامل بعرفه وبكرهه وبكره كل اغانيه


حتى اغنية دايما دموع :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## diyaomari

اقتباس:



> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
> _
> 
> انا اول مرة بسمع بمغني اسمه شادي جميل 
> مصطفى كامل بعرفه وبكرهه وبكره كل اغانيه_




 سوسن ....ايييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه

ايييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييهههههههههههههههه

شو معرفني  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## دموع الورد

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana 					 
> _
> 
> انا اول مرة بسمع بمغني اسمه شادي جميل 
> مصطفى كامل بعرفه وبكرهه وبكره كل اغانيه_


 اه شادي جميل مغني قديم

اما مصطفى كامل انا متلك ما بحبه كتير

----------


## saousana

> حتى اغنية دايما دموع


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  
حتى هاي تخيل ؟؟

----------


## saousana

> اقتباس:
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  سوسن ....ايييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
> 
> ايييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييهههههههههههههههه
> 
> شو معرفني


معقول ما بتعرف ؟؟  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

> حتى هاي تخيل ؟؟


لااااااااااا هيك كثير ما بقدر اتخيله
صار فوق مستواي العقلي :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 



المهم نرجع لموضوع اللعبة

شو بتحبوا فيي؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

شو مال الدموع اليوم
 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## diyaomari

اقتباس:



> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
> _
> 
> معقول ما بتعرف ؟؟_




 اه هاد الي اجاكي 
.................
اه صحيح ......
بتوصي ناس يجاكروني  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## saousana

> اقتباس:
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  اه هاد الي اجاكي 
> .................
> اه صحيح ......
> بتوصي ناس يجاكروني


انت شو مالك متفاجئ 
انا مستلمة اشراف منتدى الجكر في المنتدى  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
اسأل عبادة

----------


## عُبادة

> انت شو مالك متفاجئ 
> انا مستلمة اشراف منتدى الجكر في المنتدى 
> اسأل عبادة


قال اشراف

معناته ان المدير العام

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

دموع الورد 
و  جنتل مان 
و جواد ابو ماضي

كلكم مناح
والمنتدى بلاكم مو حلو

----------


## آلجوري

زهرة المطر اسمها بجنن  :Smile:

----------


## عُبادة

> دموع الورد 
> و  جنتل مان 
> و جواد ابو ماضي
> 
> كلكم مناح
> والمنتدى بلاكم مو حلو


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## diyaomari

اقتباس:



> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري  
> _زهرة المطر اسمها بجنن_



 بعدها زعلانة مني :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): 
.
.
.
.
.
.
 :SnipeR (30):   :SnipeR (30):   :SnipeR (30):

----------


## saousana

> 


 :Copy Of 7anoon:  :Copy Of 7anoon:

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة diyaomari  
_اقتباس:



بعدها زعلانة مني  





.
.
.
.
.
.
 _ 



  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

جوري لو خلت اسمها القديم كان احسن

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معاذ ملحم  
_جوري لو خلت اسمها القديم كان احسن_


 ليش  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## diyaomari

اقتباس:



> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معاذ ملحم  
> _جوري لو خلت اسمها القديم كان احسن_



  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معاذ ملحم  
جوري لو خلت اسمها القديم كان احسن


ليش  _ 




بصراحه الاسم القديم حلوو 

بس الجديد احلى 
 :SnipeR (62): 

ولا يهمك

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة diyaomari  
_اقتباس:



 _ 



 لهدرجة  :Eh S(2):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ضياء 

خليك متل ما انا بعرفك  قلبك كبير وما بتشمت بحد

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معاذ ملحم  
_ضياء 

خليك متل ما انا بعرفك قلبك كبير وما بتشمت بحد
_


  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## diyaomari

اقتباس:



> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معاذ ملحم  
> _ضياء 
> 
> خليك متل ما انا بعرفك قلبك كبير وما بتشمت بحد
> _



 قلبي كبير  وانت ما في منك 
بس في ناس لا حول ولا قوة

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة diyaomari  
_اقتباس:



قلبي كبير وانت ما في منك 
بس في ناس لا حول ولا قوة_



 وأنا قال بدي أسامحوو... وشوفوا شو بيحكي ؟؟!!!! :SnipeR (83):

----------


## دموع الورد

> اقتباس:
>                                                                       المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man                      
> _شو مال الدموع اليوم
> _


 ما دام دموع الورد بينكم...يعني داما دموع :Eh S(2):

----------


## جسر الحياة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
_ما دام دموع الورد بينكم...يعني داما دموع_


 :Eh S(13):  :Copy Of Ag:  :SnipeR (90):  :SnipeR (79):  :SnipeR (1):  :Ag:  :SnipeR (85): 


مين مزعل دمــــوع الـــــورد ...

 :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):   :Bl (2):  :Bl (2):  :Bl (2):  :SnipeR (55):  :SnipeR (55):  :SnipeR (55):

----------


## دموع الورد

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Scorpio 					 
> _اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
> ما دام دموع الورد بينكم...يعني داما دموع
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ما حدا :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

شريط اخر اخبارها حلو

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

جنتل مان صاحبي وحبيبي ورياضي من الدرجة الاولى

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

توقيعه من الاخر

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

زهرة المطر ... عقلها كبير ومزوقة وهااااااااادية وتوقيعها حلو يعني كل شي حلو

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

شريط اخبار حلو كتير

----------


## دموع الورد

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man 					 
> _شريط اخر اخبارها حلو_


 الله يحلي ايامك

----------


## عُبادة

مزاجها حلو

----------


## دموع الورد

ممممم.شخصيته حلوه بعد ما صار على كرسي الاعتراف اعرفت عنه اكتر

----------


## ajluni top

والله ما عندي فكره تامه بس بحس انه عضو رائع بكل معنى الكلمه بدون مجامله

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مين جنتل مان شخص رائع ونعم الصديق .  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

زهرة المطر بنت كله زوء .  :Bl (3):  :Bl (3):  :Bl (3):  :Bl (3):  :Bl (3):  :Bl (3):

----------

